# Kindle 2 covers



## Corkster01 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so confused!!! I just got my kindle for Christmas, totally wonderful surprise, but how on earth do you know what to look for in a cover if you have never seen a cover in real life (that sounds dumb, but hey it is the truth!)

I ordered a dolphin skin for mine, and want a case that can protect and still be fun. What about a light? How do you know what to buy? I really need help guys. PLEASE

Love the Oberon cases but out of my price range at the moment, I've read tons of threads and I am more confused than ever!!

Thanks for the input, I appreciate more than you know!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Best advice I can give is research, research, research...... There are a lot of basic covers out there [Like the black amazon cover] and there are a lot of fancy covers like the Oberons. I don't think any of them are bad covers- just depends on what you want out of it. Thicker material, thinner? Something firm or flexible? Do color/design options matter to you? etc.....the research is half the fun!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It can be more than a bit overwhelming when you are suddenly faced with soooo many choices!

I would look at the different covers that are available, that are in your price range and then read reviews on them.  Probably there is someone here who has either tried the cover you decide on or had one at some point.  If you really like Oberon, check the sales thread.  They come up on a regular basis and you can get them for less.  My daughter's Oberon came from someone here on the Kindle boards. 

As for lights, again it depends.  I got a GE Booklight from Wal-Mart for something like $4.96 and it works just fine for me.  It clips on my Oberon case fine.  I also have a light I got from B&N, I think it is a Mighty Brite, but I found it to be too dim for me.  I generally only use my light in the wee hours of the morning when I am waiting to take my kids to school after an early morning class at church. 

Look around the accessories thread and you can find what you are looking for   Have fun!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I highly recommend Bobarra.  They are available in fabric and/leather options and the CS is AMAZING!  they are found at amazon or www.bobarra.com


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I would check out the most popular covers on this forum - M-Edge and Oberon.  They are the most popular for a reason.  You can either go to threads with the covers in pictures or check out their websites.  Best advice - don't just jump into something, look for one that will last with you.  Skins are more easily replaceable.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here as well!  (My Kindle 2 is on the UPS truck en route to my house as we speak!)  I had a follow-on question to this one, so I thought I'd ask it here rather than starting a whole separate thread.  (Apologies if that's contrary to "board etiquette.")

How do you decide between a "flip" style or a "book" style cover?  What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

dpinmd, glad you asked that! I was just going to ask the same thing. I've got a Belkin neoprene cover, but wonder if I should also have another "book" type cover like the Oberon.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it really all depends on your reading style too. i still hold the kindle like... between my fingers (with my fingers acting like a fork/stand for the kindle), much like how i held my books. Flip style/book style, that will depend on that. to stabilise the kindle, i need the book style one.

For "fun covers" you don't have to go the expense (like this one here, except this is for the DS. said vendor also does occassional Kindle covers or you can ask). But let me start from the top...

a cover obviously does a few things. firstly, it protects, and it can come in a variety of shape and sizes. there's the flip style (think note pad) and the book style that others' mentioned. What you are looking for is definitely for something to protect the screen. MEdge is a good place to start for covers. they do the basic job of protecting and can come in fun colours/designs too (like leather looks). if you get a plain one, I know a friend of mine ended up painting it with stuff/blinging it. if you go that way, it's a good way to personalise it too.

I would highly suggest a skin for it too, especially after today  my kindle button got curry on it by accident (me and my stupid dirty fingers) and now it's a light tinge of yellow that only I notice because I am pedantic. Decalgirl.com is a good idea for it and cheap too.

you don't have to buy a kindle specific cover though. for a short while, I didn't have a cover. So, while saving up for my oberon, I bought an extra large paded pencil case (which fitted it perfectly) and use it as a kindle sleeve. it was neoprene too and cost all of $10. the only thing was, it wasn't protecting my kindle when I was reading it in bed ~.~

You can even do custom covers!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im a fan of M-Edge


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. I know some of the covers break your Kindle. Is it all the hinged ones, or just the one that comes with the Kindle?

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I received My Kindle as a surprise gift.  The giver also included a cover...so I really didn't get to choose.  But after all my post Kindle searching, I still think I would have chosen exactly what I got...I love the Oberon covers but a bit too pricy right now...I'm sure one is in my future though...but not sure what I think about the closure.  It serves a great purpose but I think I'd be bothered by it when I'm reading.  Anyway, I received the M-Edge Go cover.  I love the way it holds the Kindle.  It has a clasp mechanism that securely holds the left hand side of the Kindle...it locks in.  The upper and lower right hand sides are covered by a small corner strap.  From what I've seen, it's much smaller than the others on the market.  I didn't really like the idea of putting velcro on the back of my Kindle, even though I've heard that it's not an issue...I also got a decal girl skin for my Kindle (Someone had suggested using a skin especially if you were going with a velcro attachment.

The inside of my cover is probably some sort of synthetic product but it really looks and feels like a very nice grade suede.

I'm sure you'll love any cover you choose but I don't think you'd be disappointed with the M-Edge Go...it's not the fanciest cover out there, but I love mine...there's no room for a light to be enclosed in it but then again, I don't think I'd care to have the cover larger to accommodate it anyway.

Hope this suggestion helps...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our Review boards can be a good source of info.

Also, our Kindle Shopper's Guide has an overview of Kindle cases which may help. It's available for free here, or through the Kindle Store for $1.99.


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh! I hadn't thought of the skin and velcro issue. I'll definately get a skin, then. I have decided against a hinged case. Reviewers have said that they are all a danger to the Kindle. I think I'm going with a flip top sort. I'd love an Oderon but not right now. Costs, you know.

I'll also grab that shoppers' guide. Thank you!
Hugs,
Rach


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I could be wrong, but from the various reviews I've read, it seems that the issue with the hinge attachment causing damage to the Kindle has only occurred with the Amazon cover, not other brands using the hinged system. Something about possible damage if you try to open the case the wrong way? (A problem that is somehow avoided by covers such as the M-edge which have the hinge _plus_ two corner-holders.) I'll admit, I'm having a hard time picturing what the issue is (how would you open the cover the "wrong way"?), but the bottom line from what I've gathered is that the potential hinge problem is not an issue with covers other than the Amazon one. (But please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

You probably aren't wrong, but I was just looking at the M-Edge covers and one reviewer said that his/hers had broken her/his Kindle at the hinge. I'll go back and look again but I'm sure that's what it said. I remember because I thought it was only with the Amazon cover, too. 

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, Rach. Let me know if you find that review again -- I was _thisclose_ to buying one of the M-Edge hinged covers, but maybe I should hold off!

My eyes are starting to glaze over from all of the reviews I've been reading, LOL! I'm looking forward to reading the Shopper's Guide as soon as I get home from work and (hopefully) find my new Kindle 2 waiting for me!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I originally had an Amazon hinge cover when I first got my Kindle 2 and never had a problem with it.  Then I got an M-Edge Prodigy, again with a hinge system and again, never had a problem.  Now I have an Oberon journal cover that I use in coordination with the Amazon hinged cover and still have not had any trouble at all.  

I just wonder if, since certain hinges hold the Kindle in place against the back part of the cover, if you try to force it the opposite way force might be placed and something has to give- either the cover or the Kindle side??  Honestly, don't you think that if all hinged covers promoted cracking the companies would discontinue the hinge system?  Or is it a case of hysteria over a few problems?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

About the hinged covers....

There was a poll here on Kindleboards and only a few people with the hinge had any problems.  It has happened, but it's not as big of an issue as people think.  I had the Amazon hinged cover for months without any issues.  But I was very careful.  If you have the case backwards and open it from the back, the Kindle 'flops' forward a bit and can put stress at the point of the hinge.  After a couple months I added a dot of velcro between the back cover and the Kindle skin because I'm a bit paranoid.  It was a good solution.

Flip vs Book style...

I've only used the book style, it seems like mostly personal preference.  But those that like to have their Kindle "stand up" on a counter/table while they read seem to like the flip style.  You flip the back cover over and it creates a little stand.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I suppose if you take your Kindle in and out of your cover regularly, you could possibly increase damage where the Kindle attaches to the hinge...I could also see if you don't know how to properly attach your Kindle to the hinge, and try to force it, that you could cause some damage...but honestly, holding and looking at my Kindle in it's M-Edge Go cover, I really can't see how any damage could occur.  It's so secure that unless I released the upper and lower right hand side corner holders and tried to bend my Kindle forward, while bending the back of the cover back, I can't imagine how damage would occur.

So, unless others post how damage occurred to their Kindles, I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor.

Besides, no matter what you choose, I'm sure you'll own more than one cover in your Kindle's lifetime.  I love my cover but I'm already looking to expand my cover collection!


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't mean to start anything, but there are certainly a couple of people at Amazon trhat have posted about damage from the M Edge. I have never seen the cover so I honestly couldn't say personally. I'm just reporting what other people have posted on the site. Those of us new to Kindle ownership have very little else to go by. 

As to the flip case making a stand, that's one reason I like it. I often read while cooking, etc and that could be a very handing thing to have.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a go-cover with hinges.  If you use the slider on the top hinge to put the cover on and take it off and you use the two corners on the right side of the kindle, I don't see how you could hurt the kindle.  Read the directions first.  It's really very simple.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

At any rate, since we all have our own opinions about what style cover works best - I would just look at all of the different options and decide how you will be reading so what one would work for you.  I read mostly in bed, so my Kindle/cover doesn't take much of a beating.  Others may take theirs on holidays, others may have it in their backpack lots.  Then after you decide on a style you can figure out the fun stuff, like colors, plain or fancy, etc.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like my Javoedge cover, the price was reasonable and it's well made. I've been using it for a month and have no complaints. I went with a flip style just because that's my preference, but Javoedge has almost all their designs in either flip or book style. Hope you find the right case for you, take your time and look at many reviews and pics. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=12765.0--this way you can look at reviews from this board, there is a link to the amazon store in the first post....as well as a coupon code!!


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, I LIKE the way this hoilds the Kindle. Is the book style hinged? It wouldn't need to be. It looks very secure. Is it padded at all?

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

storyteller:  not sure who's post you were replying too.  But as far as the Javoedge covers go, the book style does not use the hinge system (actually this was one of the reasons I chose the cover since I heard of a few reports of hinges damaging kindles).  The system is very secure, the pouch that holds the kindle is very snug (so snug i'm not sure that a kindle with a skin would fit).  There is some padding to the covers, which is adds to the protection IMO.  With the flip style, the flip portion folds all the way back flat since day 1--no breaking-in necessary....and I believe the book style folds back as well (if you prefer to read 1-handed).


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you! I'm very interested in the Javo covers now. I assume the magnetic closure isn't strong enough to affect the Kindle's hard drive.

I may go this way.

Hugs,
Rach


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Rach,

I've had no problems with the magnetic closures (haven't even read about any issues). Just to note though, I checked out the Javoedge website, and some of their more popular styles (like the cherry-blossom pattern I have) are currently sold out due to the holiday, so you might have to wait a bit if that's the style you want (i think the review board I posted earlier said that pre-orders will be ready on 1/20). Javoedge also has a 30-day return policy, so if for any reason you decide you don't like it, you could always return it javoedge FAQ


----------



## Corkster01 (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys have been very helpful.  I think I am going to order one tonight, but one more question, what about the light??

Thanks again, this has helped me a lot, and to you other newbies like myself, thanks for asking such great questions!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

lights.... that's a whole nother topic    

I have a bendy-neck light that I got at Target and I love it (I haven't seen it there lately though).

The most popular light around here seems to be the Mighty Bright.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mighty Bright Flex2 one for me, but the M-Edge e-Luminator is supposed to be crackin' when used with their suitable covers!


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

I just ordered the Javoedge in book form in Bahamas style. My Kindle should be delivered today so I'll just have to be VERY CAREFUL until the case arrives.

Thank you all for your help. 

Hugs,
Rach


----------

